# Dynamic MRI-Pelvis showed rectal descent



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Test done: Dynamic MRI of Pelvis:

Impression: Dynamic straining MRI Pelvis shows rectal descent of 3.6 cm noted below the pubococcygeal line.

I got defecography/proctography test done. Reports are NORMAL.

I will be meeting my GI tomorrow with the reports. Will let you guys know what he says about it.

I also visited a Psychiatrist and explained my symptoms. He prescribed me Escitalopram Oxalate-10mg; Clonazepam- 0.25mg; levosulpiride -25 mg. He said he will cure me in 3 - 4 months. However i haven't started on these drugs, as it may interfere with Prostatitis drugs i am using.

My symptoms: Constant uncontrollable silent gas through anus, warm sensation when i sit, incomplete evacuation


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

You should find a really clear proctography test to take pictures of where you feel the problems are. Then take those unusual pics on computer, ask s.o good at PTS to make it clearer. Maybe you can find s.t. I saw yeast on mine.

Those docs dont really know wat it is. they will get you do more tests. and the tests will keep saying normal. but donot believe in wat it write. look at the pictures.

i just suspect that this condition is combinations bw a wound inside (maybe in rectum if you have heat sensation), and bacterial, yeasts, virus.. overgrowth, travel down there causing infection and inflammation. an infected wound would create heat and foul-odor and thats normal..

if you can find the spot where it was infected. and if it near the rectum. you can go straight and apply the cream or s.t topical on it. keep the area clean until the wound get heal naturally in some weeks.

well, at last, just my ideas, u dont like and just skip it.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

thats good news about the mri result. does the psychiatrist say he can cure you with these drugs coz he says its all in your head or is it that its psychosymatic? the problem begins in the head and affects the body?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

maria slan,

your right,i know when my bowels act crazy and the LG starts its because of inflammation.Something I ate would inflame my intestines and my rectum would suffer the consequences-gas.

I try to eat foods that are natural anti inflammatory,and don't eat foods that trigger my issues


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I met my doc today. He said he will be presenting my case in tomorrow's board meeting. he asked me all the details. I will probably meet him tomorrow or day after depending upon when he calls me.

LG began in March 2012.

I had a CT Scan - Abdomen, Pelvis with contrast in June 2012. It showed normal.

My MRI taken in August 2013 showed prolapse.

I am not sure if LG has caused prolapse or when CT Scan was taken in June 2012 my prolapse was too small to be detected.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Wow man, you seem to be getting shit done. Well done on that. Keep us updated as this progresses. I think both you and i are in the same boat so i'll be eager to see how you get on with this.

Best.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

oceanblue141 said:


> I met my doc today. He said he will be presenting my case in tomorrow's board meeting. he asked me all the details. I will probably meet him tomorrow or day after depending upon when he calls me.


You suffer from fecel body odor/leaky gut/gas ?

Does your doctor notice your odor?

Regardless i look forward to hearing what he has to say. I have sort of given up on my doctor.

One doctor told me this if it doesn't work i don't know:



> The smell is from bacteria. Here is what you can do.
> Get a natural bristle brush.
> Dry brush every where once a day and then have your shower. This removes all dead skin.
> Do not only the feet but the whole body.
> ...


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

OceanBlue, your symptoms in the last line of your first post sound just like mine.. Have you had a history of constipation/straining/sitting long periods on the toilet?

Is it possible that perhaps your earlier MRIs caught you at a time when the prolapse hasn't shown up. I get these strange tics occasionally, like contractions similar to BMs, while sitting, standing, anytime. and I have a feeling that it might be like an episodic prolapse... It feels like theres pressure there and I have to focus contracting it back in. Im also pretty sure the odor is strong when this happens. Does this sound familiar at all?


----------



## keep_on_fighting (Dec 14, 2012)

pengu... your prolapse symptoms sound full blown. Are you going to schedule surgery?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

keep_on_fighting said:


> OceanBlue, your symptoms in the last line of your first post sound just like mine.. Have you had a history of constipation/straining/sitting long periods on the toilet?
> 
> Is it possible that perhaps your earlier MRIs caught you at a time when the prolapse hasn't shown up. I get these strange tics occasionally, like contractions similar to BMs, while sitting, standing, anytime. and I have a feeling that it might be like an episodic prolapse... It feels like theres pressure there and I have to focus contracting it back in. Im also pretty sure the odor is strong when this happens. Does this sound familiar at all?


Yes i have a history of straining and sitting for long periods along with loud farts during a bowel movement. "It feels like theres pressure there and I have to focus contracting it back in" I feel the same as if my rectum is pushing out and i have to suck it in.



dashrendar said:


> You suffer from fecel body odor/leaky gut/gas ?
> 
> Does your doctor notice your odor?
> 
> Regardless i look forward to hearing what he has to say. I have sort of given up on my doctor.


As i mentioned my symptoms are like constant uncontrollable silent gas through anus, warm sensation when i sit, incomplete evacuation, my rectum is constantly pushing out when i sit. i.e Leaky Gas.



Intothewild said:


> Wow man, you seem to be getting ###### done. Well done on that. Keep us updated as this progresses. I think both you and i are in the same boat so i'll be eager to see how you get on with this.
> 
> Best.


Sure man.



pengu said:


> I am the same way. When it started everything was fine physically and I had no sensations or pain, just weird smells.
> 
> Now I have pain and strange wet sensations and when I poop my ass hangs out like a sock and I have to push it in.


Pengu you have to see a doctor, don't delay, your condition might be more severe.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

My Doc took a week to get back to me. He said as my Defecography hasn't shown rectal prolapse (they have inserted some paste into my rectum and asked me to strain without passing the paste. It was very difficult for me and i couldn't strain properly during the exam), he wanted me to do MR Defecography, but there is no such facility in my city. He said he wouldn't suggest surgery for the decent and asked me to take biofeedback therapy starting from tomorrow.

I haven't yet started the medicines prescribed by the psychiatrist though they might help by relaxing my rectal descent because i want to fix the source of the problem first. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

It seem lead to yeast. I dont know. I am sick and back to sugar. Its awful immediately. have you ever take ketoconazole for long period oceanblue141?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got MR Defecography done. It says "Suggestion of mild intrarectal mucosal prolapse during defecation"

I will meet my GI tomorrow and let you know what he says.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Hi OceanBlue141 cheers for keeping us updated. Btw, for future reference, what is the difference between a MR Defecography and the earlier Defecography/Proctography that you got that came back normal?

Cheers.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> Hi OceanBlue141 cheers for keeping us updated. Btw, for future reference, what is the difference between a MR Defecography and the earlier Defecography/Proctography that you got that came back normal?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Intothewild, MR Defecography is done using MRI, its more detailed than the normal X-ray defecography as it captures multiple frames.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

My GI asked me to take 2 or 3 biofeedback sessions. If this doesn't help he said he will refer for surgery.

Are there any success cases with rectal prolapse surgery? i have seen "IBSsucks" success story posted by IntoTheWild. are there anymore?


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Did the doctor say to you what kind of surgery will be performed? I received an email just this morning from someone who has all our symptoms and had surgery for Mucosal Prolapse. Apparently the surgery didn't work and the doctor says he still has M.P. It isn't a success story per say but its interesting if you like i could PM you the email OceanBlue141?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you come online on chat?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, i met my GI specialist again today. I am taking biofeedback therapy. He said i have mild mucosal prolapse and rectocele and my main problem is *tensed pelvic floor muscles* which might have caused the prolapse and rectocele, although if i get the surgery done it might not help as the source should be treated. I have been improving in relaxing my pelvic muscles according the biofeedback statistics (my muscle tension is around 35-40 which should be around 15) but still long way to go. If biofeedback doesn't work, doc said he will consider surgery.


----------

